# Why do people do this?! Why?!



## StrangerNMist (Dec 7, 2006)

My eyebrows are officially raised.

I was sitting here in Panera, minding my own business when this lady came in wearing stilettos. Stilettos are not shocking to me (I own a pair myself). What shocks me is the fact that this woman had the balls to walk in these when the weather is so bad. There's ice and snow everywhere! Is she not afraid of falling on her ass and breaking something? :10:

Does anyone else think that's goofy as hell? Or am I just acting like an idiot.


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 7, 2006)

Was she wearing stiletto boots or sandles? I have pointy heel boots but they have traction on the soles. If she was wearing sandles...well then insanity is the only excuse


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 7, 2006)

No, just regular stiletto shoes, with regular gray socks. I didn't think that high heeled shoes had much traction. If you look at the soles they have little, if no grooves to grip much of anything...


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 7, 2006)

Stiletto shoes, with regular gray socks - must be the winter version of sandals with socks.

I'm with you - no clue why she is dressed so inappropriately.


----------



## han (Dec 7, 2006)

maybe she like her heels and wants to keep her feet warm i dont know im guilty of that offense at times..lol


----------



## Nox (Dec 7, 2006)

We don't know the lady, where she was going to or where she was coming from. Was it part of a costume, a uniform, maybe she was wearing the heels for a meaningful event? Since we can't answer that, I think there is no need to assess why she is wearing heels.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 7, 2006)

well, wearing Stiletto shoes anytime of ther year sounds just like me.....but EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WWWW w/ socks!?!?!?!?!? *throws up*


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 7, 2006)

HA HA HA!!! I gotta hijack this for a moment, last night when I was sitting at traffic light, I noticed a woman standing on the corner waiting to cross. Mind you its freezing out! She is all bundled up, heavy coat, scarf etc.. and.. are you ready??? WEARING PINK SANDALS! HELLO!!! Yes, real summer type pink sandals.. no socks either..which just would have made the sight worse. But still, come on! All bundled up for the cold but wearing open strappy casual pink sandals..

what IS that!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 7, 2006)

I live in Alaska where it's winter 3/4 of the year lol, and honestly I see this ALL the time. People are going to dress how they want to dress, and that's usually that. Although someone may not see wearing heels as the smartest of choices, someone else may care to disagree. Perhaps walking on ice in heels is an acquired talent of hers Or perhaps, like noxious said, she needed to wear them for a certain occasion...and when you live in a place like Alaska, you just have to learn how to work with what you've got


----------



## Mina (Dec 7, 2006)

good point, I agree...

Once i did the samething..it was cold but for a event i had to wear heel with socks..to warm my feet. couldn't say no to heel.


----------



## han (Dec 7, 2006)

i wear heel's because all most all of my pants are long (5'4) so im not tall and i dont want my pants draging the dirt and if it's cold out i might slip on some socks if there not dirty or have holes it shouldnt gross no one out and if you dont like it, dont look it's that simple


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 8, 2006)

stiletto heels with SOCKS?!?!?!?!?! :icon_eek:


----------



## Kathy (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah...it does sound a little odd. One or the other maybe, but together??!! To each his own, I guess. lol...


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 8, 2006)

Sounds like a moron to me! I do know my mom used to get these pads to put on the bottom of her heels... They were grey, and had grooves in them. Kinda helped with the "non-skid" thing LOL!


----------



## rejectstar (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree with you on this one. This stiletto woman might seem strange, wearing her high heels in slippery cold weather, but you never know what reasons someone might have! I say she can wear whatever shoes she pleases, but if she slips and falls, that's her fault... and then I get to laugh :rotfl: LOL. Ok, that was horrible, just kidding!


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 8, 2006)

I think we shouln't judge someone by their shoes until we've walked a few miles in them--with or w/out high heels, or socks, or whatever else, lol!


----------



## ivette (Dec 8, 2006)

:tocktock:


----------



## monniej (Dec 8, 2006)

if she likes it, then i love it! i do some things that could make people wonder about me as well...


----------



## pla4u (Dec 8, 2006)

SOCKS! I like heels but I dont have any that would work with socks


----------



## pj03079 (Dec 8, 2006)

DITTO!!


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 8, 2006)

Gray socks...with stillettos?? So funny


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm sorry if there's some of you in here who think I'm judging her specifically because she's wearing heels. I'm not. Like I said, I own a couple of pairs myself, and I like them. I think they're sexy, and they're fun to wear. It just bothers me when people wear shoes like that when there's tons of ice and snow on the ground, because there's a greater chance of them slipping and hurting themselves.

She wasn't dressed to go anywhere fancy, nor was she wearing a costume. She just had these leapord print heels on, with gray socks or what have you, with a pair of jeans and a shirt.

What worried me is that there was a bunch of ice and snow everywhere, and with shoes like that, it's pretty easy to lose your footing, and slip and fall - especially when there's tons of ice and snow around in which to slip.

LOL, I have to agree that the gray socks were quite off putting.


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)

Maybe she wanted look nice today??


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 9, 2006)

ok i was like whatever...you know? but then you killed me with the grey socks!!!! LOL!!!!:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 9, 2006)

She looked really good though, I will say that. She had a really cute red shirt on though, I liked it.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

definitely! some people, i wonder why they wear the "wrong" things during the wrong seasons.


----------



## Momo (Dec 10, 2006)

I think she can wear what she want but she better be prepared for the embarrassment if she slips on the ice and cracks her head on the sidewalk or something. Personally it is not a risk I would take.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 10, 2006)

i agree that she is crazy for wearing heals int eh winter on ice, but is she can do it all the more power to her.

i would also like to remind everyone there was a time when it was fashionable to wear socks with stilletos. though it may have been short lived and not really have caught on the designers did do it for a bit of time


----------



## mintesa (Dec 10, 2006)

i think its ok. here in iceland almost everyone does it so its normal to me. im not that much into heels though. but i always have to laugh when those ladies do a goofie dance trying not to fall on their butt when they actually start sliding over the ice.


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm w/ you MonnieJ. If she likes it I love it. Maybe you just saw part of the picture and she was going from pt. A to pt. B, a short trip, socks for warmth, kept shoes on cause didn't have a change handy.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry to change the subject BUT I really miss eating at Panera Bread... BTW I work at a casino and I see strange stuff all the time...


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 16, 2006)

I love Panera, they have excellent food! When I go I always have to have their veggie sandwich.

My father used to work at a casino as a security guard, and he would come home with the WILDEST stories, lolol!

As atonement to the fashion gods, I shall post a pic of my stilettos sometime in the near future, hehe!


----------



## shauna_bear (Jan 13, 2007)

HAHAHA...i find this funny...it's amazing what people do these days...lol


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 14, 2007)

*raises hand

I wore slingback pumps with no socks in the heavy rain

Maind you they were ivory,,,,but it coordinated so well with my outfit and I looked really good at work. I got sick of it and ended up buying trouser socks...which worked even better since my pants covered the slingback and the socks blended in perfectly with the pants.

Point is: When you have a nice outfit on and you need something to coordinate with it...you may go to new lows or high heels to make it happen. Boy did I take the rain like a trouper...I got rained on that day! (at least until I bought an umbrella too.)


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 14, 2007)

i love stillettos..but not on wintertime! too slippery ehhehe..


----------



## dods460 (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I have to say that even in the winter I wear crazy high heels. I find it keeps you alert when walking on ice.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 15, 2007)

Well I never wear heels, ever, except for weddings and job interviews. I used to live near this lady who, every day after work, walked her dog through the neighborhood in high heels. Every day. Why didnt she put on different shoes when she got home from work? I always wanted to ask, lol.


----------



## Leony (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I also personally think that stiletto heels are not safety to walk on ice/snow. I'd thought the same thing tho.

The socks thing is fine for me because Stilettos + socks are trend here in Japan, specially for winter season.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 16, 2007)

she's a brave woman


----------



## SoSexii (Jan 17, 2007)

*ITA...Leony...I am a true stiletto whore but Ice/snow/puddles= the limit*


----------



## charish (Jan 17, 2007)

it doesn't bother me if someone dresses like that, the way i see it is it's there business.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, it is pretty icy outside. I don't know. Maybe she's a victim of fashion. But w/ gray socks? Ewwwwwwwwwwww...I really hope it was a costume o something.


----------



## KiKiGrrrl (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok, I was just getting used to the visual of the stilettos in the snow and slush and then you threw in the gray socks....that cracked me up.


----------



## noey1219 (Jan 23, 2007)

sounds like an accident waiting to happen! and the gray socks (i'm picturing it) lol!!!


----------



## CandyApple (Jan 23, 2007)

I hate when people do that, it's so weird!


----------



## dods460 (Jan 24, 2007)

Trust me if you think that's wierd you don't even want to hear about me.


----------



## dolphin11211 (Jan 26, 2007)

how high up were the socks cuz ive seen some cute outfits where there are like midcalf socks with stillettos and a pencil skirt or the dress shorts and i think it looks pretty cute but it depends on the rest of her outfit id say


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2007)

ok, I think I could deal with the stillettos, a bit weird, but hey if it makes her feel hot, then go ahead.. but the socks is way too much. It's weird how people do dumb stuff like that, when I was in Egypt last week there was a woman at the pyramids in those teeny shorts that ride right up your ass, and stillettos. I mean, what? it's the PYRAMIDS!! haha.. it was weird. But each to their own I guess. :icon_roll


----------



## Onyx (Jan 30, 2007)

Yep, she sounds a little weird but do you know the song from Maliaurple Shoes

"....I aaaalways weaaar my Paul Smith SHoes,

I don't care if it's cold or hot. I don't care if you like them or not,

I don't care if it's cold or hot ,I dont care if you like tem or nooot..."

I love this song.


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2007)

i wore black wedge heels today with some black socks with jeans :moa:


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Ditto. LOL


----------

